# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Aventura e çmendur e miqve te mi. Durres - Florida me gomone -  A do t'ja dalin ?!!

## Wrangler

5886  (Nm) =  10900 (km)  eshte rruga detare qe dy miqt e mi do te pershkrojne se shpejti .. Llogaria e tyre eshte qe te ecin me nje shpejtesi mesatare prej 20 Knots ... dmth rreth 37 km ne ore. Sipas llogarive qe bem, i bie qe distancen 5886 NM ose 10900 KM ta pershkrojne per 12 dite e gjys. ( Nese nuk do kete ndonje stuhi Atlantike ) Rruga qe do te pershkrojne si me poshte ne foto



Gomonia e tyre ka keto parametra : Eshte 10m e gjate , 2 motorra Yamaha 4 stroke 250hp benzine, radio, GPS Satelitor,  shpejtesia 47kn (80km/ore) ... Kjo ne foto



Si mendoni, do t'ja dalin dy miqt e mi kesaj aventure ?!

----------

SERAFIM DILO (03-08-2015)

----------


## pranvera bica

O Zot te cmendur jane ata? Po Cunamet haha!
 :perqeshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Ne kohen e eksodit te madh te Shqyptanve per te cizmja, disa burra te mencur sa me s'ka ,nisen nga brigjet e thella dhe misterioze te Divjakes me dy fuci te improvizuara dhe salduara bashke, dhe me nje motorr lundre peshkimi per ne Paese delle Meraviglie. Ishin 3 burra me mustaqe si te Xha Sulos, T.T.L (trima, trapa dhe liridashesa). Nisen nje nate te me Hene te plote...dhe udhetojne pergjate gjithe nates me stuhi, det te eger, rrufe dhe vetetima, dallge te medha, peripeci pa fund...dhe ne fund i ze gjumi. Pas disa oresh zgjohen dhe shohin breg...toke...dhe filluan perqafonin njeri tjetrin. Kishin mberritur ne Itali. Ankorojne kroceren e tyre ne breg, paguajne tarifen e ankorimit te porti perkates lol, dhe vendosin te ecin. Sapo nisin ecajaken e tyre, ja pret njeri prej tre trimave nje fshatari aty qe po merrej me dicka ne breg..:

-Bonxhorrno !

fshatari i kthehet:

-Bonxhorrno sat eme, ku kujton se je ketu, ne Itali ?

Kishin ankoruar ne Spille.

Long story short,historine me siper une e tregova me ca salltanate, po pjesa e nisjes se aventures dhe dialogu i fundit jane te vertete te treguar nga nje prej atyre qe ishin ne bordin e atij Jahti qe udhetoi ate nate te pafund lol.

Keshtu me duket edhe puna e ketyre Tom Sojerave qe do ja nisin detit ne kembe lol.

----------


## Wrangler

Blood, ja ke fut kot tani !! Ketu nuk behet fjale per fuçira e kotesira se ç'a thua ti, behet fjale per 35.000 euro gomone trans-oqeanike me gps satelitor dhe me dy motorr qe kur i degjon ne maksimum te duket sikur ai ze vjen nga ferri. Keshtu qe kursej meselerat per ndonje nate dimri. Nejse, per disa njerez aventura me e madhe qe kan kaluar ka qen parakalimi i ndonje dapdupi nga shoferi i autobusit te unazes te cilin e perdorin pune - shpi  :perqeshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Blood, ja ke fut kot tani !! Ketu nuk behet fjale per fuçira e kotesira se ç'a thua ti, behet fjale per 35.000 euro gomone trans-oqeanike me gps satelitor dhe me dy motorr qe kur i degjon ne maksimum te duket sikur ai ze vjen nga ferri. Keshtu qe kursej meselerat per ndonje nate dimri. Nejse, per disa njerez aventura me e madhe qe kan kaluar ka qen parakalimi i ndonje dapdupi nga shoferi i autobusit te unazes te cilin e perdorin pune - shpi


Mire mire po dhe ti hysh oqeanit me 35.000 euro trans oqeanike e denje do ishte per te aventurat e Tin Tin. 
Pafshi hajer ata djem.

----------


## Meriamun

Wrangler për çfarë arsye këta shokët e tu duan të kalojnë oqeanin me gomone? Çfarë halli kanë që marrin një rrezik të tillë?

----------


## Sayan2003

> Wrangler për çfarë arsye këta shokët e tu duan të kalojnë oqeanin me gomone? Çfarë halli kanë që marrin një rrezik të tillë?


Budallnjt skan brir thot i fjal e urt. Shiko videon me posht ku dhe shoket e ktij wronglles do bohen VIPA s'shpejti  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## benseven11

> 5886  (Nm) =  10900 (km)  eshte rruga detare qe dy miqt e mi do te pershkrojne se shpejti .. Llogaria e tyre eshte qe te ecin me nje shpejtesi mesatare prej 20 Knots ... dmth rreth 37 km ne ore. Sipas llogarive qe bem, i bie qe distancen 5886 NM ose 10900 KM ta pershkrojne per 12 dite e gjys. ( Nese nuk do kete ndonje stuhi Atlantike ) Rruga qe do te pershkrojne si me poshte ne foto
> 
> 
> 
> Gomonia e tyre ka keto parametra : Eshte 10m e gjate , 2 motorra Yamaha 4 stroke 250hp benzine, radio, GPS Satelitor,  shpejtesia 47kn (80km/ore) ... Kjo ne foto
> 
> 
> 
> Si mendoni, do t'ja dalin dy miqt e mi kesaj aventure ?!


Si fillim ato duhet te marrin leje aprovim nga  marina kufitare e shteteve ku gomonja do kaloje.
Pa marre leje viza speciale nga ambasadat,marina e kufirit te konfiskon gomonen dhe te flak ne burg.
Duhet marre vize te komplet ambasadat e shteteve  ku mendohet qe gomonia do kaloje.
E dyta duhet te konsultohen me ekspert qe ka shume njohuri nga navigacioni detar,i njeh mire ujrat
ku duhet kaluar dhe cfare zonash duhen shmangur si te rrezikshme,kapitena anijesh transporti tregetare
mund te japin info sepse ato kane kaluar ne  ato ujra.Ku ka rrezik per peshkaqene dhe cilat zona ne det oqean duhen shmangur.
Ku duhet te kalojne  kur ti afrohen Florides qe ti shmangen peshkaqenave.
E fundit duhet te konsultohen me ekspert metereolog qe mund ti jape nje parashikim jo vetem te kohes por edhe zonat ku ka me shume rrezik.
I duhet edhe nje anije e vogel shoqeruse per cdo rast emergjence rreziku.Duhet llogaritet te kete uje dhe ushqim per te pakten 15 dite si dhe karburant per 15 dite udhetim
Kjo do ja rrise peshen gomones,so llogarite karburantin qe te mbash  te pakten 40-50 % me shume se sa duhet ne nje udhetim ne det te qete.
Duhet te mbani edhe radio, shume bateri reserve per radio,harta te detajuara detare per zonat ku do kaloni
  busull,saber light, ose fishekzjarre per sinjalizim qe helikopterat t'ju shohin naten per raste emergjence si dhe te keni
komardare te forta bukpeshku per raste emergjence ne ngjyre portokall per tu pare dhe diktuar ne largesi nga helikopteret.
Duhen kontrolluar motorrat karburatori pastrohen mire motorrat qe te mos kete difekte,sepse po ju dha difekt motorri,do hani lesht lol
si Robinson Kruzoi.Merrni edhe nje busull te madhe dhe shikoni mire kursin perendim jugperendim sa grade sa minuta,se perndryshe
do perfundoni ne brigjet e Egjiptit/Libise lol.

----------


## Wrangler

Jane  mare te gjitha masat benseve ose me sakte po meren, i vetmiproblem per momentin eshte mbartja e karburantit i cili e kalon peshen 1400 litra !! Varke pas nuk marin sepse pengon levizjen e shpejte te gomones kur ka dallge . Nese terheq anije remorkio krijohet efekti V mbi dallge dhe rrezikon permbysje ose perplasje me gomonen.

----------


## Evian

> 5886  (Nm) =  10900 (km)  eshte rruga detare qe dy miqt e mi do te pershkrojne se shpejti .. Llogaria e tyre eshte qe te ecin me nje shpejtesi mesatare prej 20 Knots ... dmth rreth 37 km ne ore. Sipas llogarive qe bem, i bie qe distancen 5886 NM ose 10900 KM ta pershkrojne per 12 dite e gjys. ( Nese nuk do kete ndonje stuhi Atlantike ) Rruga qe do te pershkrojne si me poshte ne foto
> 
> Gomonia e tyre ka keto parametra : Eshte 10m e gjate , 2 motorra Yamaha 4 stroke 250hp benzine, radio, GPS Satelitor,  shpejtesia 47kn (80km/ore) ... Kjo ne foto
> 
> 
> Si mendoni, do t'ja dalin dy miqt e mi kesaj aventure ?!


E ka provuar ndokush para juve ne historine e njerzimit qe ia ka dal ?

----------


## Wrangler

Te them te drejten Evian nuk e di, por besoj se po. Oqeani eshte kaluar dhe me varka me vela me pare. Gjithsesi nuk e di se si do shkoje kjo aventare dhe nese do te realizohet apo jo. Pregatitjet vazhdojne ne te gjitha drejtimet. Por siç e shruajta dhe nje postim me lart, kan hasur ne veshtirsi per transportin e karburantit. Por edhe nje problem eshte me ate qe tha benseven_11 me paisjen e lejekalimit te shteteve perkatese ku gomonia do te pershkoje rrugen e saje.

----------


## Evian

> Te them te drejten Evian nuk e di, por besoj se po. Oqeani eshte kaluar dhe me varka me vela me pare. Gjithsesi nuk e di se si do shkoje kjo aventare dhe nese do te realizohet apo jo. Pregatitjet vazhdojne ne te gjitha drejtimet. Por siç e shruajta dhe nje postim me lart, kan hasur ne veshtirsi per transportin e karburantit. Por edhe nje problem eshte me ate qe tha benseven_11 me paisjen e lejekalimit te shteteve perkatese ku gomonia do te pershkoje rrugen e saje.


Sidoqoft, ju uroje suksese !

Megjithate, ju kisha sygjeruar qe t'gjeni disa sponzor dhe ta siguroni mir, shume-mire punen, sepse nuk eshte fare leht t'i kalosh afro 11'000 km ne oqean !

----------


## Wrangler

> Sidoqoft, ju uroje suksese !
> 
> Megjithate, ju kisha sygjeruar qe t'gjeni disa sponzor dhe ta siguroni mir, shume-mire punen, sepse nuk eshte fare leht t'i kalosh afro 11'000 km ne oqean !


Jo, nuk eshte problemi te sponsori, parate nuk jane problem. Problemi eshte te pikat qe permenda me lart te cilat jane : 1) Si te transportojne 1400 litra benzine dhe 2) Lejekalimet e shteteve perkatese ku do kaloje mjeti.

----------

